# Am I the only one



## vhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

For a few minutes This thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=198245 or the current homepage thread had a very distubing picture os what seemed as a naked guy opening his arse.

Is this the website or my pc? Running scan.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 23, 2009)

It was the site after getting hacked or whatever. There were threads on these but the mods deleted them probably so it wouldn't spread and some wouldn't know. So most likely this thread will be deleted as well.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 23, 2009)

HAHA, quality.  I bet there were a few giggles after that


----------



## Costello (Dec 23, 2009)

an old staff member (JPH) thought it funny to use his old FTP access to insert some pornographic image on the front page.
I have already alerted his ISP (Comcast), they told me they are going to contact the feds.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 23, 2009)

JPH is back?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

It was JPH.
Damn hes a retard.
Also:
@Costello :The other tempmas threads have a wierd icon


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 23, 2009)

Well now that explains how he did it and why jph.gbatemp.net even exists. (unless it isn't deleted after a member is banned or I'm thinking of something else)


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> an old staff member (JPH) thought it funny to use his old FTP access to insert some pornographic image on the front page.
> I have already alerted his ISP (Comcast), they told me they are going to contact the feds.


In short you're getting him arrested?


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

HOLY SHIT A BLACK VAN JUST PULLED UP IN MY DRIVEWAY


----------



## vhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

JPH, I remember when he was around. Did he get banned or something?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 23, 2009)

I think he requested to get banned.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

How old is JPH? Wasn't he 14 or 15 when he got modded in the first place? If he's still underage he may not face much of a problem even if comcast does bother to tell the feds about it and the feds bother to pursue a case. The FBI won't even investigate hacking charges unless there is more than $5000 in damages. On the other hand, if they wanted to they could potentially charge him with a lot of counts of showing pornography to minors, and that could get him tried as an adult.

Still, it would take comcast caring to set it all in motion.


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

HOLY FUCK I SAW SOMETHING MOVE IN THE BUSHES


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Was it your caps lock key?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> HOLY FUCK I SAW SOMETHING MOVE IN THE BUSHES


was it your's or should i just call you by your real name JPH's dick


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 23, 2009)

Well now ... JPH would be charged with like at least 100 counts of showing porno to minors. How much would he get tried for?


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

WELL GUYS, THIS IS THE END OF THE ROAD FOR ME.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 23, 2009)

@barky who are you talking to


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> @barky who are you talking to


barky's JPH, as if it's not obvious enough.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Well now ... JPH would be charged with like at least 100 counts of showing porno to minors. How much would he get tried for?


That depends. If he has to use a court appointed attorney he could get decades. If he can afford a lawyer he'd probably just get probation. It's not like he lured 100 children into his home, sat them on his lap and pulled out a copy of Horse Hustler.


----------



## vhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

For a few minutes This thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=198245 or the current homepage thread had a very distubing picture os what seemed as a naked guy opening his arse.

Is this the website or my pc? Running scan.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought of it,but i wasnt sure


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> It was the site after getting hacked or whatever. There were threads on these but the mods deleted them probably so it wouldn't spread and some wouldn't know. So most likely this thread will be deleted as well.


they weren't trying to cover anything up dumbass, they were removing them cause goatse is highly disturbing.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Listen you asswipe.
> Just because you can fit your big ass into any website doesnt mean your better than us.
> You mess with one of us and we all bite back.
> So stop buggin us and use your talents to hack into a police webssite and get arrested.
> ...


Die sucking window bars?
What the fuck are you talking about?

Actually don't answer that (you probably couldn't anyway).

I will pwn all of you children.
You suck. Stop PM'ing me.


Your friend JPH


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd you post that? Alerting the public? Well i suppose it might work...or get you banned!
Dont post that kinda stuff Rocky.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck are you?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 23, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok and yes goatse is highly disturbing.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Antoligy
Rockstar was trying to beat the shit out of JPH verbally after what happend and he was just showing us what he wrote.
Dont get so..um..annoyed.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Antoligy
> Rockstar was trying to beat the shit out of JPH verbally after what happend and he was just showing us what he wrote.
> Dont get so..um..annoyed.


I wasn't referring to him.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 23, 2009)

Why don't all you people use an ounce of common sense and stop posting in these threads? He only did what he did for attention, stop lavishing him with it.

Seriously now.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great. Yeah just doubt the new guy right? must be some old evil banned member? Thanks a lot.


----------



## barky nugga (Dec 23, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Why don't all you people use an ounce of common sense and stop posting in these threads? He only did what he did for attention, stop lavishing him with it.
> 
> Seriously now.


*yawn*
awwwhh man, that was some good rest. 

p1ngpong you ever read the book animal farm?
if gbatemp were animal farm, you'd be squealer http://www.sparknotes.com/lit/animalfarm/characters.html
when you're not busy with shaun and costello's cock in your mouth click on that link and see what i mean.

keep rollin on the lol's


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

nobody will reply to him ok? just ignore him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




enjoy tempmas with him


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

barky nugga said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry tempmas!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2009)

devesh_zelda how did you help protect gbatemp exactly?


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda how did you help protect gbatemp exactly?


I wrote merry tempmas and spread christmas cheer! But lets just move on now ok?


----------

